# Drivetrain shake



## Dastrokedgoat (Sep 14, 2020)

I've got a 2006 GTO, I've invested a lot of money into it. Gforce 9" irs, strange coilovers, tick level 2 t56, 408 stroker from Thompson Motorsports and a twin disc monster clutch. All these parts have less then 3k miles on them, did all new rear suspension bushings (super pro) bought the OEM alignment tool for my new rear cradle and control arms. The 9" and stroker motor are fresh, only 400miles on them. Prior to doing the 9" and motor I did the trans from tick. I bought all this ultimately because the car had a terrible shake/vibration to it at 90mph+ getting worse the faster you go. I've tried the last 4 years doing alignments, different wheels, bearings, balancing, new driveshaft and now new rear end. Got it all put together and it still has the shake, you can really feel it in the shifter the closer you get to 100mph. Does anyone have a clue what could cause this? I think it could possibly be a bent shaft in the trans that tick may have overlooked...thanks in advance


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Do you have a 1 piece driveshaft?

Also sounds like a bad ass setup ya got there


----------



## Dastrokedgoat (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes it's a 1 piece 3.5", thank you! It's nice but not being able to go over 100 makes it not worth it


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dastrokedgoat said:


> Yes it's a 1 piece 3.5", thank you! It's nice but not being able to go over 100 makes it not worth it


I too had a 1000hp 1 piece drive shaft. It shook so bad after 100mph it felt like it would shake the car apart. I sold it and got the DSS 1000hp 2 piece with the chromoly/aluminum combo.

The problem with the 1 piece setup is this drivetrain was never setup to use a 1 piece design. It has a hard mounted (non-floating) rearend. In order not the shake, the pinion angles have to be absolutely perfect. I would say at least 60% of anyone ive ever seen with a 1 piece experiences the same problem. 

Get the DSS 2 piece. Drives like stock but feels as connected and solid as the 1 piece setup. Ive had mine to 160mph with no issues.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here’s some pics of the stock driveshaft vs the 3.5in 1000hp 1 piece, and the DSS 1000hp 2 piece with some close ups of the heavy duty center section...


----------

